# A thank you to B&B!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I thought a thank you thread to B&B was in order- I know he has given me tons of advice/tips in regards to my truck, and I know he helps lots of others on here as well...so- thanks B&B for all your help! ussmileyflag


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks b&b you have helped me tons with advice.
I hope to return the favors one day.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

B&B does deserve a thank you! He never steers you wrong and doesnt make you feel stupid for the small stuff either. :salute:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Definately a person that is greatly appreciated here...people like him make this site what it is


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes thank you B&B I've learned alot from reading your post's from helping others and my self. Your kinda like a gardian angel around here THANKS AGAIN....


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome guy, helped me get my plow truck up and running this year. :salute:


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Without a doubt, he is a great person and always willing to help. He has helped me a ton. He is everybodys best friend for sure. THANKS B&B you deserve all the praise of everyone on this board. This I am sure is long overdue.:waving:


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

This is long overdue. Heck if he charged a dollar for everyone he helps he would be a million air.

Thanks B&B for making this site awsome. I hope i dont need your help soon but if i do i know you will be there for me.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you for the warm appreciation guys. :waving:

But also don't forget it's all of us that makes it what it is so be sure to give yourselves a job well done pat on the back as well as I've witnessed many very helpful posts to the other members in need from you guys as well. And it's that certain community as a whole "spirit" so to speak with the desire to help others that makes it what it is.Without that we're all just a bunch of snow crazies staring at a screen.

Which you know they'll haul you away for that.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

B&B;941938 said:


> Thank you for the warm appreciation guys. :waving:
> 
> But also don't forget it's all of us that makes it what it is so be sure to give yourselves a job well done pat on the back as well as I've witnessed many very helpful posts to the other members in need from you guys as well. And it's that certain community as a whole "spirit" so to speak with the desire to help others that makes it what it is.Without that we're all just a bunch of snow crazies staring at a screen.
> 
> Which you know they'll haul you away for that.


Even me?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;941941 said:


> Even me?


Of course, why not? You've come a long way since first joining and I'm sure you've shared some good info along the way. So like the rest of us you've gained and shared both. And that is the whole intended purpose of it all as far as I see it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

B&B;941942 said:


> Of course, why not? You've come a long way since first joining and I'm sure you've shared some good info along the way. So like the rest of us you've gained and shared both. And that is the whole intended purpose of it all as far as I see it.


Another awesome answer :salute:
Thanks. :waving:


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

I have spent hours reading/searching for info and answers on this site. And B&B has come thru often.
I sent him a private message a couple of months ago,to say thanks for it all. 
Today I say it again. THANKS B&B !


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm Crazed ...Haul me away.... 
Thanks !!! B & B !!!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Many of us have learned much from B&B..........


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

B&B - Thank you!! As many people have found out you have a vast knowledge of trucks and plowing in general! I know that you have helped me greatly and I do appreciate it! It appears your kind of like the "Dad" of plowsite. You can always be turned to for help and you've never steered anyone wrong. If you ever make it to North Jersey send me a PM cause i would like to buy you a much deserved beer!! 

Have a Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep Mike is one of a kind...that is a fact.

He's generous with his time and effort.

He's also smart.......watch!

Hey Mike, whats the friction coefficient of fluid film?


Thanks as always
Indy


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

B&B has hlped me a bunch as well. But has anyone ever figured out how he knows so much about every truck and plow out there?


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

I was thinking that today. How does he know so much, were does he work. He does deserve a thank you. So a big thank you goes out to B&B


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks alot! ialways wonder if b&b knows all this stuff right off the top of his head?!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I think , I owe you a THANK YOU B&B :waving:
you have helped me out more than once . 
Now if we only had a therapist.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks B&B.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

Without a doubt, Mike is the single biggest asset to this site!!!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
don't know how you do it (work sleep life) I see you replied to one of my post at 2:30 AM , but we all appreciate it . If I ever find my way near you (pa is a big state) I owe you the dinner and drinks of your choice


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mike is the man! If you own a GM or a Boss, it's one stop shopping. And if you have a Fisher hanging off your Ford, he can help there too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

And most of those answers and part numbers, he just rattles 'em off


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

B&B is for sure a very big help!!! He has walked me thru many things with my truck and helped me make it much more fun to drive!! I think we all owe him a case of beer each. (If we did, I think there would be a beer truck parked at his house, lol) 

Thanks again buddy!!!:waving:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you guys would've used the search function you would know that this kind of thread has already been started many times....

....but unlike all the other topics that get re-posted this is one that can't be repeated enough 


B&B is definitely a great guy and I hope I get the chance to meet him in Providence later on this year


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

jdknight75;942414 said:


> has anyone ever figured out how he knows so much about every truck and plow out there?


Good question, his knowledge seems to run so deep you wonder if he has any time to plow at all. My guess is he's an old fart with years of experience that likes to dissect and "know" every piece of equipment he owns in addition to an analytical mind for comparisons of others.

I did a _"find all posts by"_ search and spent an evening of interesting reading, thanks B&B for all your sharing.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Mike! You are an inspiration to my good side. I appreciate all the time you have taken to help & educate me over my past year here.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigLou80;943410 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> don't know how you do it (work sleep life) I see you replied to one of my post at 2:30 AM , but we all appreciate it . If I ever find my way near you (pa is a big state) I owe you the dinner and drinks of your choice


Work I'm very familiar with Lou. Sleep? Not so much. Insomnia makes it easy to run the shop all day and plow or post at night depending on the weather. Life? Thats what weekends are for  and to catch up on .

Well sometimes, they get pretty busy too. 



Matt400;943702 said:


> Good question, his knowledge seems to run so deep you wonder if he has any time to plow at all. My guess is he's an old fart with years of experience.


Actually Matt I'm 15 and live in Miami. In fact I played hopscotch with MarkO just yesterday.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, Mike, now we're piling it on so what the hell.....you've helped me many times too and I'm forever grateful.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to say thanks too. B&B has helped me a bunch over the last couple of years. His knowledge is a definate asset to all of us. Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

you da man b&b....

thankyou....


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Old thread but still the same B&B, thank you!


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

YES A WARM THANK YOU FROM ME AS WELL Mr. BB. You have helped me out


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

Add me to the pile!!! Thanks B&B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

B&B;943795 said:


> Actually Matt I'm 15 and live in Miami. In fact I played hopscotch with MarkO just yesterday.


Just don't say you're 15 and live in Thailand. You're already popular enough.


----------



## bradhow79 (Oct 20, 2010)

here here great having such help


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry Mike for taking so long to respond.Been busier than the only bull at the cow convention with all the snow,sleet,and freezing rain we just got these last 2 days/nights.Just want to say that besides the ALWAYS correct answer you give me,it's also just as important to mention the reliability factor.I just know that little ''1'' will always be there in my new PM box waiting for me at the end of the day or first thing in the morning.That is PRICELESS. Thankyou.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you B&B!!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Pffffffffffffffffff B&B :laughing:


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

B&B is without a doubt the KING of Plowsite.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks B&B:salute:


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I also say thanks. B&B has helped me many times over the past three years. He is a great asset to this site.

Wayne


----------

